# Braziers Run



## CotterPin (27 Feb 2009)

Up early tomorrow to do the Braziers Run from Henham. Anybody else going to be doing it? If you are, look out for a red Witcomb of unusually long wheelbase - it should be me on top of it.


----------



## Greenbank (27 Feb 2009)

CotterPin said:


> Up early tomorrow to do the Braziers Run from Henham. Anybody else going to be doing it? If you are, look out for a red Witcomb of unusually long wheelbase - it should be me on top of it.



Me. I'm leaving home (Putney) in, err, 6.5 hours (5am) to cycle to the start, do the 100km ride and then cycle home again for a 250km day all in.

Postbox red Condor fixed with a slack chain.


----------



## Greenbank (28 Feb 2009)

Ugh. I hate early mornings.


----------



## Greenbank (28 Feb 2009)

Home 5 minutes ago. 251.54km.

Cracking day out.


----------



## CotterPin (2 Mar 2009)

Wow, Greenbank. When I said early I meant getting up at 6 o'clock to catch a 7.40 train from Tottenham Hale to Bishop's Stortford for a short ride to the start. Then an even shorter ride afterwards to Elsenham. My total distance was not going to be more than 120km all day! 

I am impressed

In the end I took 4 hours 50 mins - was trying for 4 and a half. The route was two loops out from the HQ and on both runs back in I got into a good little train to help over the last few kilometres.

I did share my train ride back with another guy on a Condor fixie, interestingly.

Out the same area next weekend for The Springtime 100


----------



## Greenbank (2 Mar 2009)

I think I saw you a few times on the firsrt leg (if you were wearing a jersey with bits of purple on it, I certainly spotted one Witcomb) sorry I didn't say hello.

There were two other Condor fixeds on the ride. Another Tempo (dark blue) and a Pista (light blue). Both of the owners are on the yacf forum too.


----------



## CotterPin (2 Mar 2009)

That was me in the colours of Central London CTC. I have to say I can't recall which Condor fixed it was, I was so tired at the end. It's owner did say he had done the PBP on it. 

Didn't see your message until I got back so didn't have a chance to look out for you. Maybe on future audaxes. I am a bit of a lurker on yacf (too many fora, not enough time)


----------



## Greenbank (15 Feb 2011)

Anyone up for this one again?

I'll be cycling to/from the start again, this time with a friend in tow, although I may cut off the journey home at Cheshunt (220km) in order to get home in time for England vs France rugby.


----------

